
Gyrophone: Recognizing Speech From Gyroscope Signals [pdf] - dsplice
https://crypto.stanford.edu/gyrophone/files/gyromic.pdf
======
anigbrowl
Extensive discussion from a few months ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777)

Although I was skeptical about the utility of this at the time it might be
possible to get better results from differential analysis, albeit with a
significant increase in the work necessary.

------
bengali3
I didnt realize gyroscope info was available that easily for the browser. From
the PDF there is some sample js code, try the below from your phone

EDIT: [http://jsfiddle.net/axjdgb6g/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/axjdgb6g/1/)

[http://jsfiddle.net/js14s16z/](http://jsfiddle.net/js14s16z/)

~~~
bengali3
one more [http://jsfiddle.net/axjdgb6g/5/](http://jsfiddle.net/axjdgb6g/5/)

I can see a few cool HTML uses being able to detect vibration from outside of
the device. table taps vs knocks vs a slam.

------
3rd3
Heh. Our ears evolved from the balance system too.

